# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  17-Methyl-dione Extreme Next Generation --

## infojluna

What exactly is this stuff? 17-Methyl-dione Extreme Next Generation -- 
Pro-Anabolic /Anti-Catabolic Agent

----------


## Amorphic

its crap. fake advertising for a overpriced supplement.

----------


## infojluna

It may suck for people who use harder stuff, but my point is, will it do something?

----------


## Amorphic

save your money, its a gimmick.

get some creatine monohydrate and protein if you want something that works.

----------


## infojluna

I use to use 19nor, And I blew up like crazy with muscle.

----------


## jaysunderstudy

I agree, creatine and protein are the most documented and studied dietary supplements on the market. That stuff ur talkin about is just worded to sound like the real deal. Even steroid vets couldn't tell ya what that stuff is well...frankly because their steroid vets and thats not a steroid lol.

----------


## Amorphic

> Where could I find some 19 nor, I use to use that, And I blew up like crazy with muscle.


sigh. you have no idea what you are talking about.

19nor refers to a group of steroids , (deca , tren ). From the sounds of it, whatever you took was some supplement of some sort.

if in fact you took a '19nor' STEROID such as tren or deca, you are not allowed to ask for a source.

I'm assuming whatever you took was just a supplement. Do some research on what you are taking, you dont seem to be listening to me

----------


## jaysunderstudy

that 19nor mite be one of the brand names for prohormones that got banned in 2004. Technically 19 nor refers to the family of steroids like nandralone and tren A. In which case no store would carry it.

----------


## infojluna

Youre right, I don't know what I'm really talking about, that's the whole reason to why I'm asking these questions, "this is called researching"
The 19 nor that I took, was a pill, and the guy who sold it to me, sold it to me by the pill, I was only 17 and 18 years of age. So yes I'm not sure of all the fine lines
All I know is that pill I took once a day 35 min before my work out, worked like a charm.

----------


## Amorphic

> Youre right, I don't know what I'm really talking about, that's the whole reason to why I'm asking these questions, "this is called researching"
> The 19 nor that I took, was a pill, and the guy who sold it to me, sold it to me by the pill, I was only 17 and 18 years of age. So yes I'm not sure of all the fine lines
> All I know is that pill I took once a day 35 min before my work out, worked like a charm.


 so you took a random pill in your teen years from some guy? not a good idea.

maybe you should do some reading about proper training and not opt to find some magic pill to answer your problems.

whatever he sold you was most likely a pro hormone, which are now illegal in the states.

----------


## Big

> I'm asking these questions, "this is called researching"


There is a wealth of information here that can be capitalized upon before any questions need be asked. The reason research is often recommended is so you will have a chance to learn as you go and formulate some questions worthy of the answering member's time.

----------

